# 38 new to the forum and trying to find where to start with ivf clinics



## Ruth6 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum.  I'm 38, have been trying to conceive with my husband for the last 18 months, we have had all the NHS investigations available and they cannot find anything wrong.  We have been trying acupuncture. Due to my age and local CCG guidelines we are not eligible for treatment on the NHS (we are in West Berkshire) so are starting to look at IVF privately.  Everyone we speak to seems to be focused on highlighting my age which I am more than aware of, but I am feeling panicked about needing to make some decisions asap.  I looked into various options and go from one to the other and would really appreciate any advice from anyone:

1. We go for a local 'cheaper' clinic that's success rates for our age group is pretty low (positives are locality, price but success rates seem so low)
2.  We go all out and go from a much more expensive clinic such as the ARGC which has a much better success rate (positive are success rate, but price means we can afford less attempts and we are also aware of lots of other people saying how 'process' and not friendly it is)
3. We go for a clinic abroad - Institute de Marques has been recommended to us (positives are price and success rates but worried that it is risky going abroad especially as we've never done IVF before - will we even get travel insurance?)

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome! Sorry you're feeling panicked. Hope you can find comfort here. Deep breaths!

I've done NHS and expensive private. Got very similar results so far!

Have you been to any open IVF clinic evenings? I'd recommend going to these, they are free and meeting the consultants is great.

I chose the closest clinic as needed somewhere I could get to whilst working. Will you be working? 

X


----------



## Ruth6 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.  Yes I'll be working but my boss is fairly flexible.  I've been to a couple and one webinar but feeling no closer to trying to work out what the best option is.


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

What is the waiting list like at your three options? Have you been on their clinic boards on this site?

I liked that travel wasn't an issue for my first round. Learning how to do injections, going in for lots of scans, blood tests etc it was good being local. I'm now at a clinic at bit further away but as I'm used to the process it's not an issue.

What does your partner think?

Could you do a first cheaper round and then see how your body responds? You might respond really well and get a great result first time... If not, you'd at least have the results and data from this round to help you make your next steps...

I'm a big worrier and overthink things but sometimes you just need to decide and go for it x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Do seriously consider going abroad.  Success rates generally much better often having the latest technology than compared to the UK plus usually much cheaper.
Greece, Cyprus and Czech Republic are all popular because they are competitive price.  Spain very good results tho not as cheap.  Scans during stimulation can be done in the UK. Flying from local airports on budget flights out of season to Cyprus made it so easy.  I wasted far too much money on UK clinics and wished I knew what I know now. 
TCCx


----------



## Ruth6 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for all the helpful advice. My husband is really supportive but my real worry with the nearest clinic is how poor their success rates are for my age group . Tincancat I am seriously considering going abroad as it seems to give better success rates with a slightly cheaper bill. We have been looking at IM in Spain but do you have any other places abroad that you would suggest looking at? Also as it will be my first ivf cycle do you think there are any additional risks or stresses going abroad?

Thank you


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Unless you are polycystic ovaries and therefore at risk of ovarian hyperstimulation I wouldn't have thought there was any increased risk.  I'd not recommend where I went to if this is your first IVF because communication can be 'slow' which could freak out a first timer.  It just how it is in Cyprus they take their time!
Serum in Greece is very popular and would appear to do a bit more 'hand holding' which would be helpful for first timers.  Peny who is the coordinator/manager rather than a medical doctor is very knowledgeable and will do a telephone consultation for free.  Only problem is they often insist on at least 2 visits to Greece whereas all done in one trip for me in Cyprus.  Might be worth a chat with Peny and see what you think.
TCCx


----------



## Ruth6 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks so much Tincancat - I will get in contact with Peny


----------

